# Titanium Tacti-cool Trinity! (Photo Shoot!)



## Kraid (Jun 14, 2010)

Taking SureFire's Tactical Trinity concept and making it suit my desires, I present my Titanium Tacti-cool Trinity! These are all Ti lights (including the clickies!) I'll add some info about each light underneath its "Introduction Pic"!

(Please understand, I'm not a good photographer and my camera is worse than I am. I just try to take the pics that I would want to see. From the angles I would want to see them.  )






FireWorm F1. A Titanium SureFire 6P clone. Outfitted with a Malkoff MC-E and an AW 18650.




4Sevens Titanium Quark MiNi 123. Features a XP-G R5 LED. Running an AW 16340.




4Sevens Titanium Preon II. Features a XP-G R5 LED. Running 2x Eneloop AAAs.


































Power!




Monolithic, Baby!












Its hard to make something this small look this big!













































Thanks for looking! Any questions?


----------



## Backpacker Light (Jun 15, 2010)

Very nice job with the post, and the great pictures.

I am, along with many other's, very jealous of your lights!


----------



## z17813 (Jul 3, 2010)

No questions but a lot of jealousy. They are very cool! :twothumbs


----------



## fishinfool (Jul 5, 2010)

Wow! Awesome pics and awesome lights. :twothumbs


----------



## octaf (Aug 4, 2010)

Kraid said:


> Taking SureFire's Tactical Trinity concept and making it suit my desires, I present my Titanium Tacti-cool Trinity! These are all Ti lights (including the clickies!) I'll add some info about each light underneath its "Introduction Pic"!



Hello, Kraid

I like what you did with your F1 fireworm !!!

Tell me more about the lens and the Light Engine you have on it. :wave:


cheers,


----------



## Kraid (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, everyone!

As for the F1, the light engine is the Malkoff MC-E and it has the built in lens you're seeing. Other than adding an O-ring to the head, I didn't really do much to it. Though I'd considered figuring out which UCL it takes, having the crenelations ground off and having the engraving polished off. Hope I was of help, friend!


----------



## octaf (Aug 4, 2010)

Kraid said:


> Thanks, everyone!
> 
> As for the F1, the light engine is the Malkoff MC-E and it has the built in lens you're seeing. Other than adding an O-ring to the head, I didn't really do much to it. Though I'd considered figuring out which UCL it takes, having the crenelations ground off and having the engraving polished off. Hope I was of help, friend!


 

Thanks for the info, Kraid.

"having the crenelations ground off", you need lathe and skilled craftman.

"having the engraving polished off", you need also lathe for the head unit, and for the body tube, you can do it yourself with dremel w/fine sanding and padding bit.

Hope that helps.


----------



## Kraid (Aug 4, 2010)

Thank you! I was gonna used the same guy that does all my knife work for me.




These started out like this.


----------

